# Low-light, Hi-tech planted tank



## pwronski (10 May 2013)

Hi guys!
Here is my low-maintenance, low light, long-term layout.

Optiwhite* 470L – 1*50cm x 55cm x 57cm

*Lighting*
2 X 40W T5 4h - 2 X 80W T5 3h - 2 X 40W T5 2h (9 hours photoperiod)

*Filters*
EHEIM 2075 + JBL Cristal Profi e1501

*Fertilisation*
*PMDD + PO4, *Pressurised CO2 into filter, 10ml EasyCarbo daily
1/3 WC per week 100% tap water + 5g JBL AquaDur Plus


----------



## markj (10 May 2013)

very nice


----------



## ghostsword (10 May 2013)

Inspirational.. what an amazing tank..


----------



## Brian Murphy (10 May 2013)

Loving it ..... how are adding the Co2 to the filter? By what means?


----------



## Steve Smith (10 May 2013)

That's lovely!  Very lush, and really healthy looking. Great work!


----------



## pwronski (11 May 2013)

Murf said:


> Loving it ..... how are adding the Co2 to the filter? By what means?


Thanks for comments 
I have a glass diffuser directly under the filter inlet.


----------



## stemag (11 May 2013)

nice tank


----------



## plantnoob (11 May 2013)

gorgeous !


----------



## Anthony89 (11 May 2013)

Looks great. Whats the foreground plant called?


----------



## pwronski (12 May 2013)

Anthony89 said:


> Looks great. Whats the foreground plant called?


It is Echinodorus quadricostatus.


----------



## Anthony89 (12 May 2013)

Thanks


----------



## pwronski (14 Dec 2013)

I made some changes in the tank so I decided to send up to date photo of the aquarium.


----------



## steveno (14 Dec 2013)

looks great,


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Dec 2013)

Very nice


----------



## sean178 (15 Dec 2013)

That looks stunning. It must be a joy to sit and watch. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenswing (16 Dec 2013)

Lovely! I personally like most tanks that looks like being an aquarium. This is such with nice healthy plants.


----------

